# New Super Moderator!!!



## roxy culver

The staff and I would like to welcome Calitiels to our admin team! We know that she will do great and be a huge asset to the rest of us. 

Roxy Culver
Talk Cocaktiels Staff


----------



## RowdyTiel

Congrats, Stephanie!!


----------



## Vickitiel

Congratulations Stephanie! :excited:


----------



## Renae

Yay, welcome and congrats Calitiels!


----------



## TamaMoo

Hooray! Awesome news! :clap::flowers::thumbu:


----------



## CaliTiels

Thanks ladies. Happy to be on the team


----------



## CrazyArtist

Awesome!  Congratulation!


----------



## ollieandme

congratulations and welcome


----------



## tielbob

Congrats Stephanie!


----------



## Ftest

Citrate Stephanie. You are perfect for this!


----------



## Jellie

Well done Calitiels!


----------



## CaliTiels

Thank you everybody for your kind words 

Have to get used to the new title now :blush:


----------



## yokobirdie

Congrats!


----------



## Kiwi

Congratz CaliTiels!! :clap:


----------



## furby111

Well done CaliTiels!!! My Cockatiels Vincent and Susan congratulate you


----------



## Mezza

Wow! Congrats Steph. 
I go away for a couple of week and I always have so much to catch up on when I get back.

You'll do well.


----------



## CaliTiels

Thanks everybody!


----------

